# '69 GTO cam



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm in the process of taking apart and putting together a 400, and I wanted to get a better cam. I am still in high school so I want something mild, but I don't want it to be a waste of money. Brand name would also help out alot.


----------

